# Your Feedback and Ideas for SAS



## Drew

We want your feedback!

Please see the thread in the Board Feedback forum to share your thoughts:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f27/your-feedback-and-ideas-for-sas-63511/

Thanks!
Drew


----------

